# Screen flipping out.



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I know there's a name for it but I don't know what to call it. The screen is clicking things on its own. Very irritating even just scrolling through screens, it'll flip back to last screen and click a widget or something. It does this constantly, was a pain getting to the "about tablet" screen. Any ideas?

Stock unrooted/locked
4.0.3 
IML74K.US_epad-9.4.3.29-20120511






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> I know there's a name for it but I don't know what to call it. The screen is clicking things on its own. Very irritating even just scrolling through screens, it'll flip back to last screen and click a widget or something. It does this constantly, was a pain getting to the "about tablet" screen. Any ideas?
> 
> Stock unrooted/locked
> 4.0.3
> ...


Could be a hardware issue but I doubt it. I'm not gonna tell you to unlock it, mainly because there's no going back, but you might wanna try rooting the firmware and wiping it clean


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I did a factory reset and it started happening again after like 10 mins.

Not near my PC atm but will possibly root or even unlock it soon and its still doing this on cm9 well... worse case scenario I lose warranty and end up with a target for the shotgun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> I did a factory reset and it started happening again after like 10 mins.
> 
> Not near my PC atm but will possibly root or even unlock it soon and its still doing this on cm9 well... worse case scenario I lose warranty and end up with a target for the shotgun.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I would claim a warranty replacement before unlocking it. Sounds like it could be hardware related now.

Try rooting it without unlocking. Downgrade your firmware then manually upgrade and see if it works


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

Spazzymz said:


> I know there's a name for it but I don't know what to call it. The screen is clicking things on its own. Very irritating even just scrolling through screens, it'll flip back to last screen and click a widget or something. It does this constantly, was a pain getting to the "about tablet" screen. Any ideas?
> 
> Stock unrooted/locked
> 4.0.3
> ...


I didn't have any issue on that build. I was on it for about a week before I unlocked/rooted. I would get a new device before you break your warranty. Sounds to me you got a sick android on your hands.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

robertlamb256 said:


> I didn't have any issue on that build. I was on it for about a week before I unlocked/rooted. I would get a new device before you break your warranty. Sounds to me you got a sick android on your hands.


They're becoming self aware


----------



## EndlessDissent (Sep 23, 2011)

Definitely take it back. I had a TF300 that did that, and after closer inspection, it turned out that if I applied any amount of pressure to the right edge, the tablet would start freaking out, which meant that it was a hardware problem.


----------

